# A Song in the Night



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

Here I lie in my breathing grave,
Reaching out for the hand of a ghost.
Longing for that soul I could not save,
For a specter that rides the wind's gusts.

Oh to walk again in my skeletal bones,
Upon that land where I once danced in the moonlight.
Now, I lay here, claimed as death's own,
And my love is far from my sight.

Oh to ride the winds on a Hallow's Eve,
To be freed from my coffin's grasp!
To once more feel myself breath!
To once more be able to utter a gasp!

If only, if only for that one night a year,
I could fly by her side, on ghostly gusts.
If only, if only I could once more peer
Upon pale blue eyes, instead of lying in my own dust.

Oh, to join into a song in the night.
To howl and moan through the trees!
To flow in and out of the livings' sight!
And to do so with it being her and me!

Here in the darkness I shall wait. . . 
Until October's yearly fate. . . .
Halloween, she will come in her magnificence,
With the music every ghost and ghoul shall make!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2014)

I like this a lot!!! very cool!!


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you. . . Although it is far from my favorite work. . . Was a little disappointed with it. . . Still racking my brain on how to best revise it. Lol


----------

